# Quest for "The" Handlebar



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

OK so I'm a happy camper cruising along 95% of the time hanging onto the Nitto bullhorns. But when I stand to climb a steep hill I'm wishing my hands were farther apart like on my old SS MTB. 

So what bars are you using these days? 

Has anyone tried the On One Marys or Mungos? 

AND will they thread through my Nitto threaded stem? 

thanks,
Flyn G


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I switch between drops and an mtb flat bar, which looks a bit silly, but is highly functional.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

When I used to run Nitto moustache bars they were great for sustained out-of-the-saddle climbing. They were nice and wide. If you do a lot of climbing you'll love these bars and they're much wider than bullhorns, about 52cm wide, I think.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm using the WTB dirt drop on a SS CX.
They are so wide and there is so much leverage that I can climb standing in the drops.
Something I couldn't do with ordinary road drop bars.
I don't know if they would thread through your stem but they come in both 25.4 and 31.8 diameters.
If they won't thread through. Nitto makes a nice quill adapter so that a threadless stem with a removable face plate can be used on a threaded fork.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

+1 mustache bars if you're used to MTB widths. I have some no name aluminum ones that are unfortunately flexy (though nice shape). I've ridden my friend's touring bike with the Nittos and I now plan on getting some.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

My MTB bar is 22", but I ride a 40cm (15.75") bullhorn on my SS road bike. It feels a lot narrower, but I've gotten used to it. OP, can you swap your bullhorns for wider ones, like a 42 or 44cm?


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

f3rg said:


> My MTB bar is 22", but I ride a 40cm (15.75") bullhorn on my SS road bike. It feels a lot narrower, but I've gotten used to it. OP, can you swap your bullhorns for wider ones, like a 42 or 44cm?


I already have the 42cm bars. I think I'm ready to try something new out too. The Nitto Mustache bars are looking pretty good right now. I may put those on my Christmas list. 

Flyn G


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I've used both the Mary and the Mungo and liked them both, but the Mary is probably better suited for mountain bike use -- it's very wide. The Mungo is a nice moustache and also provides plenty of width.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

What some of the bigger Triathletes do is run the mustache bar backwards like bullhorns. Might work for you with some trial and error.

EDIT: like this









Except what I've read is that the Nitto Dove, Albatross, or Promenade bars might give a better "flipped" result.

Also, my plan is to run a wide handlebar rotated up slightly and ride the hoods more often - its the most natural position for me.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I got these cheapos off ebay awhile back, fit a 25.4 stem, sorta like marys... but 2 things- swept back bars will require a longer stem (unless you need to be more upright, but that ain't nec good for climbing), and ime this style of bar is not particularly good for climbing anyway because of the way it places your hands on the bars (at the grips/ends)... iiwm, stick to the (end of the) bullhorns, you cannot beat the drop hood-like position for climbing steep hills


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I went with the Origin8 Space Bar (Mary knock off)

nice & wide and so far - good for climbs. I couldn't stand the Nitto moustache bar. Meh.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, I almost forgot about my very first FG. That's my Ibis Scorcher from way back which I sold several yeas ago... 




skyphix said:


> What some of the bigger Triathletes do is run the mustache bar backwards like bullhorns. Might work for you with some trial and error.
> 
> EDIT: like this
> 
> ...


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

roadfix said:


> Wow, I almost forgot about my very first FG. That's my Ibis Scorcher from way back which I sold several yeas ago...


Didn't mean to steal it - I just recall seeing that photo when searching for figuring out what kind of angle my hands would be at with that handlebar setup and thought it'd be helpful here. Thanks for your inadvertent help


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

skyphix said:


> Didn't mean to steal it - I just recall seeing that photo when searching for figuring out what kind of angle my hands would be at with that handlebar setup and thought it'd be helpful here. Thanks for your inadvertent help


Not a problem at all. I remember I used to post that photo quite often when people inquired about wider bullhorns.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

I can recommend On One Midge bars with gutted SRAM Rival brake handles (In 2010, Rival brake handles will be available, eliminating the need to remove the shifter stuff).


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

*Keep the ideas coming, please.*

Hollywood, is that a comfortable set up for longer rides up to about metric centuries?

I love the look of the scorchers but my back and my knees hitting my gut say I'm a cruiser.

FatTireFred, that look is promising.

I like being level as you can see. I think that may be why the MTB setup came to mind.
View attachment 181789


Flyn G


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am waiting on the Salsa Woodchipper bar to come available. It looks like the On-One Midge bar. I have ridden that bar and it is very nice. I also like the Salsa Bell-Lap bar for wide and comfy.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

FlynG said:


> Hollywood, is that a comfortable set up for longer rides up to about metric centuries?


my setup is great for local rides < 20 mi. My hands eventually creep inwards so they could be chopped down an inch or so. For longer rides I'd have to get a lower stem too. Otherwise the hand position is good.

I've done a century on mustache bars/fixed. Never again.


----------



## Muttley2 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a Soma "3-Speed Bar". Kind of like a moustache bar, but a Lauterwasser bar to be precise. Feels fast.
Muttley


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

If you can find some the Scott AT-3 bars are good for multiple hand positions. Like this


----------

